# Health News 30th April 2010



## Northerner (Apr 30, 2010)

*?150 raised on 24-hour skate*
A DIABETIC teenager from Burnham has completed a 24-hour skateboard challenge to raise cash for a charity that helped him cope after diagnosis. When Ryan Champion, 16, was diagnosed with restrictive Type 1 diabetes in 2005, he and his family received help from Diabetes UK.

http://www.thisissomerset.co.uk/bur...our-skate/article-2086118-detail/article.html 

*Melanie beats diabetes and goes for Olympic gold*
A student at the University of Wales Newport is beating diabetes after becoming one of the first athletes in the UK to be fitted with a special insulin pump to help her fulfil her ambition of winning Olympic gold - and has already sprinted to silver medal success. Melanie Stephenson was laid low by diabetes for several months but recently made a remarkable come-back to win a silver medal at the British Universities and Colleges Sport (BUCS) championships, achieving a personal best of 24.60 in the 200 metres.

http://www.newswales.co.uk/?section=Sport&F=1&id=19226

*Children of women who smoked during pregnancy 'more likely to be obese as teenagers'*
The children of women who smoked while pregnant are more likely to be obese in their teenage years, a study has revealed. Researchers found that those who were exposed to cigarette smoke while in the womb had significantly higher quantities of fat than their non-exposed peers later in life.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...-smoked-pregnancy-likely-obese-teenagers.html

*Babies born in summer 'more likely to develop multiple sclerosis'*
Babies born in the summer months have a higher risk of developing multiple sclerosis (MS) because their mothers do not get enough sun during pregnancy, a study says. Mothers-to-be who failed to get enough sunshine - cutting off a main source of vitamin D - were nearly a third more likely to have offspring who developed MS, researchers from the Royal Children's Hospital in Melbourne and the Australian National University claimed.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/child_health/article7112175.ece

*New screening technique could save women from breast cancer surgery*
Thousands of women could be spared unnecessary treatment for breast cancer due to a new breakthrough in screening techniques, scientists have claimed. They have identified a way to predict whether some cancerous cells will go on to become dangerous or not. The discovery could help women who have been diagnosed with a common form of the disease called ductal carcinoma in situ (DCIS).

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...ld-save-women-from-breast-cancer-surgery.html


----------

